
Keep a developer diary with /dev/journal - aluket
https://devjournal.tech
======
tlackemann
I've been tracking my personal diary with [http://jrnl.sh/](http://jrnl.sh/)
and backed up encrypted on GitHub. Why use this?

~~~
valbaca
Neat! I like how it balances simplicity of use (should be no harder than `echo
"shipped v1.0" >> journal.txt`) and useful features (tags, dates, export to
json/markdown/etc) and stays in plaintext format

------
cholantesh
Sounds nice enough, but I am not being _shown_ anything. I would like to at
least see a mockup or a barebones demo before giving up my email.

------
tux3
So the website tries really hard to not give much information.

Given the name I expected some sort of power user desktop app integrated with
the system, but after going through the form it actually is a very simple
webapp.

There's two buttons to create text/code entries, a per-day view of said
entries, and a search bar.

I think that the idea is good, I could certainly use a better tool than my
text editor to keep a journal of everything that matters to me, but in its
current form I don't see how having to manually post text notes on this
webpage would make the task significantly easier.

~~~
aluket
OP here, thanks for taking the time to look at this. Quite agree that it is
light on features and is a minimal implementation of what we would like to
build. It's something that we thought would be useful, that we would use
ourselves and wanted to get some early feedback to see if the idea has
traction.

------
Gaelan
I'm disappointed that this doesn't actually emulate a Unix device.

~~~
cosinetau
Streaming to /dev/journal would be a tight little feature. Maybe it has an
API?

------
arthurjj
I feel like keeping a journal/working notes is an underused tool by most
programmers. It's amazing how often I think. "What was that bash command I
used 9 months ago" or " What project was I working on 2 years ago. I actually
keep 4 separate ones. In order that I started doing them.

0\. A personal journal that just tracks what I'm doing and how I feel about
it. Both work and personal

1\. A work version of "How To" any time there's an arcane command, or set of
steps I need to perform on an irregular basis.

2\. A work $current_project working notes. This is just a brain dump of every
thing I'm thinking about for it and every piece of information I need.

3\. A personal $current_project working notes.

~~~
sudshekhar
Do you simply store what you're doing or also the how? Some folks recommend
keeping a record of your thought process while designing/working on things.
Others keep records of bash commands/other factual info.

What's your approach?

